# Outlook 2010 Ordneranzeige



## AlphaSponge (31. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe ein Problem mit Outlook2010. Und zwar habe ich mir in meinem gmx-Konto einige Ordner zum Verwalten meiner E-Mails erstellt. Jetzt habe ich mit der automatischen Konfiguration in Outlook ein Konto erstellt (IMAP). Einige Ordner wurden dann aus dem gmx-Konto mit übernommen (Fußball, Rechnungen) andere Ordner (Keys,persönlich) nicht. Also habe ich das Konto gelöscht und neu eingerichtet. Jetzt übernimmt er gar keine Ordner mehr von mir. Ich habe sowohl ein IMAP-Konto als auch ein POP-Konto angelegt. Habt ihr da ne Ahnung von, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2012)

Im alten Konto sind die Ordner aber noch vorhanden?


----------



## AlphaSponge (1. November 2012)

Du meinst im gmx-Konto, das man per webinterface einblicken kann? ja da ist noch alles normal.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

Ach so, du hast die Konten quasi im Browser erstellt? Keine Ahnung, ob man DAS überhaupt übernehmen kann. Nach welchen Kriterien werden Mails denn in die Ordner verteilt? Du könntest halt in Outlook die gleichen Kriterien festlegen, zB dass in den Ordner XY nur Mails von bestimmen Absendern reinkommen usw.


----------



## AlphaSponge (1. November 2012)

Also scheinbar kann man das übernehmen. Hat ja beim ersten mal auch funktioniert.
Mails werden bei mir gar nicht per Regel verteilt. Es kommt alles in den Posteingang und ich verschieb die manuell.

Ich habe Outlook jetzt gerade deinstalliert, aus meinem Windowsbenutzerprofil alle Outlookordner gelöscht (auch die versteckten), CCleaner die Regestreirungsdateien löschen lassen und wieder installiert. Komischerweiße ist mein E-Mail-Konto, dass ich vor der Deinstallation in Outlook eingerichtet hatte trotzdem übernommen worden ohne, dass ich i-was angeklickt habe xD sehr kurios -.- werden die E-Mail-Profile noch i-wo anders abgespeichert?


----------



## AlphaSponge (1. November 2012)

Habe das Problem jetzt anders gelöst. Falls andere das selbe Problem haben:
1. Outlook installieren und unter Strat/Systemsteuerung/E-Mails(32Bit) die Profile anzeigen lassen und löschen.
2. Outlook starten und mit dem Outlookassistenten ein E-Mail-Konto einrichten
3. Ist das Konto fertig erstellt unter dem Reiter "Ordner" auf "IMAP-Ordner" klicken und den Ordner, der angezeigt werden soll abonieren und übernehmen; Unterordner müssen extra aboniert werden.



~Close~


----------

